# Critical Kentucky Self-Defense Bill Needs Immediate Action!



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

Critical Kentucky Self-Defense Bill Needs Immediate Action!

Friday, February 22, 2008

House Bill 114, sponsored by State Representative Robert Damron (D-39), is currently stuck in the House Judiciary Committee, even though 63 legislators have signed on as co-sponsors.

HB114 requires that universities, colleges, and postsecondary institutions comply with current law allowing law-abiding citizens to keep firearms in their locked vehicles on university property. Don't allow anti-gun legislators to obstruct your Second Amendment rights. It is important that the House Leadership hear from you.

Please contact the House Judiciary Committee and request that HB114 be heard at the next House Judiciary Committee meeting on Wednesday, February 27.

House Judiciary Committee

State Representative Kathy W. Stein (D-75), Chair
(502) 564-8100 Ext. 675
[email protected]

State Representative Darryl T. Owens (D-43), Vice Chair
(502) 564-8100 Ext. 685

State Representative John Vincent (R-100), Vice Chair
(502) 564-8100 Ext. 703
[email protected]

State Representative Bob Wilkey (D-22), Vice Chair
(502) 564-7756
[email protected]

State Representative Brent Yonts (D-15), Vice Chair
(502) 564-8100 Ext. 686
[email protected]

State Representative Kevin D. Bratcher (R-29)
(502) 564-8100 Ext. 680

State Representative Jesse Crenshaw (D-77)
(502) 564-8100 Ext. 620

State Representative Joseph M. Fischer (R-68)
(502) 564-8100 Ext. 742
[email protected]

State Representative Derrick Graham (D-57)
(502) 564-8100 Ext. 639

State Representative Jeff Hoover (R-83)
(502) 564-0521
[email protected]

State Representative Stan Lee (R-45)
(502) 564-4334

State Representative Frank Rasche (D-3)
(502) 564-8100 Ext. 634

State Representative Steven Rudy (R-1)
(502) 564-8100 Ext. 637

State Representative Arnold Simpson (D-65)
(502) 564-8100 Ext. 695
[email protected]

State Representative Robin L. Webb (D-96)
(502) 564-8100 Ext. 684
[email protected]


----------



## atbarr (Jun 15, 2008)

This never got a vote :smt076 thanks to 
State Representative Kathy W. Stein (D-75), Chair
(502) 564-8100 Ext. 675
[email protected]

Stay Safe,

A.T.


----------



## tboone (Jan 25, 2008)

She's a real piece of work. I emailed her about the last...Wait, I just looked it up in my sent emails, and I emailed her about this bill back on March 5th. I go to school in KY (NKU), and being the SCCC leader there, I emailed her about this. Didn't get so much as a response...


----------

